# Xbox 360 or 3DS?



## easpa (Apr 22, 2011)

My Birthday is coming up soon, but I'm not quite sure whether I should get an Xbox 360 or a 3DS. Most of my classmates have Xboxs, but I'm not sure if I have the money to pay for Xbox Live every few months. I'm tempted to get a 3DS, but its current game library doesn't appeal to me at all. Wat do?


----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2011)

3Ds.
Though that's my opinion. I haven't played 360.
Right now, Streetfighter/Nintendogs/Monkeyball is the only thing out there for me, but there's still lots to do while new games come out.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

360.

For now the Xbox360 has the larger games, product range etc. Also playability and affordability.

EDIT: Plus Xbox live is cheap really, like ?30 ($40-$50) a year. Thats less than a Runescape or WoW subscription, hell I even think it's less than a CLUB PENGUIN subscription.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2011)

Probably an Xbox, if you like the exclusives there are for it, since 3DS won't have too much games until June.

Although, if you have a dying DS that you frequently play on, have a PS3 and hate the exclusives for Xbox, go with a 3DS.


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2011)

Xbox 360, But you can't really compare both.

It's like comparing Water and Chicken (Why do I always mention chicken :/), They both do different things.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

Josh said:


> Xbox 360, But you can't really compare both.
> 
> It's like comparing Water and Chicken (Why do I always mention chicken :/), They both do different things.


 
You can **** a chicken but you can't **** water.

Like you can **** an Xbox but not a 3DS.



I do not know why I put this B|


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say the 3ds, only because it is a new handheld, and the 360 will likely be phased out soon.. i give the current consoles another 2 years, max..  just imo.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> I would say the 3ds, only because it is a new handheld, and the 360 will likely be phased out soon.. i give the current consoles another 2 years, max..  just imo.



I bet you that the 3DS will be quickly replaced by Nintendo. They make at least 1 a year now.
Xbox 360/Ps3 seems to be a console which they make 1 of and it doesn't ''Phase out'' for ALONG time so it's quite a good way of saving money.
​


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely a 360.  The library dwarfs the 3DS's at this point, although this may change in a few years.  But the 3DS will drop at least $50 in a few dollars, so hold off on it and get the system with the superior library.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I bet you that the 3DS will be quickly replaced by Nintendo. They make at least 1 a year now.
> Xbox 360/Ps3 seems to be a console which they make 1 of and it doesn't ''Phase out'' for ALONG time so it's quite a good way of saving money.
> ​


 could you not post in hard to read annoying colors, plz?  kthx

the ds got many iterations, and that's a fair point to bring up.  i would still say that in the long run, a 3ds would be the better buy at this point.. maybe wait until a lite version comes out, but with birthday, that isn't a choice.  i dunno.  either way you'll have to buy the games, but yeah, the 3ds' library is pretty crap right now.

meh.


----------



## Brad (Apr 23, 2011)

Id say xbox.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 23, 2011)

Ask for money and wait until you're actually ready to decide.


----------



## Denram (May 10, 2011)

360 all the way. Then again my opinion is biased because I hate everything 3D


----------

